# Wed-Thurs overnighter



## ProKat22 (May 24, 2011)

Looking to see if I can put together a crew for overnight to the floaters on Wed night. I'm running a 41 Tiara express out of freeport and usual crew has work and obligations. Split fuel/cleaning etc. PM if anybody has any interest.


----------



## Hydracat (Apr 24, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

guesstimate cost PP?


----------

